# Ski area similarities game



## Greg (Jun 6, 2008)

It goes like this. A poster posts a ski area. The next poster posts another ski area that has something in common with the one before it and describes the similarity. A basic example:

Poster 1: Whiteface
Poster 2: Gore - both are in NY

Pretty lame example, but you get the idea...

I'll start:

Killington


----------



## Philpug (Jun 6, 2008)

Greg said:


> I'll start:
> 
> Killington



Hunter.

Both meat markets


Hunter...


----------



## Greg (Jun 6, 2008)

I [Hart] Skiing said:


> Hunter.
> 
> Both meat markets
> 
> ...



I should have clarified. No need to start over.In this case, the next poster should post a mountain with a similarity to Hunter, like:

Mount Snow (TNF is similar to Hunter's West side)


----------



## Philpug (Jun 6, 2008)

Greg said:


> I should have clarified. No need to start over.In this case, the next poster should post a mountain with a similarity to Hunter, like:
> 
> Mount Snow (TNF is similar to Hunter's West side)



Stratton...Shape of the mountain is similar


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 6, 2008)

I [Hart] Skiing said:


> Stratton...Shape of the mountain is similar



Okemo - groomer paradise


----------



## Greg (Jun 6, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Okemo - groomer paradise



Killington. Bashed constantly, sometimes without warrant.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jun 6, 2008)

Greg said:


> Killington. Bashed constantly, sometimes without warrant.



Hunter, it's already been bashed on this thread and doesn't deserve it.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 6, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Hunter, it's already been bashed on this thread and doesn't deserve it.



Whiteface - also regularly bashed which often times results in HPD's panties getting bunched :lol:


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jun 6, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Whiteface - also regularly bashed which often times results in HPD's panties getting bunched :lol:



Hunter again, because they also have loyalist who stick up for their turf.


----------



## Greg (Jun 6, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Whiteface - also regularly bashed which often times results in HPD's panties getting bunched :lol:



Sugarloaf - has lift-serviced sidecountry (backside) like Whiteface in the Slides


----------



## Greg (Jun 6, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Hunter again, because they also have loyalist who stick up for their turf.



Whoops. You beat me.

Whiteface - defended ad nauseam by its resident New Yawkers, just like Hunter... 

We're stuck in a loop here...


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 6, 2008)

Hunter - often described as icy much like iceface, I mean Whiteface


----------



## SkiDork (Jun 6, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Hunter - often described as icy much like iceface, I mean Whiteface



Mtn Creek - where the Joisey Joeys go...


----------



## Puck it (Jun 6, 2008)

Loon

Both have Mtn in it.  Had to get out of the rut


----------



## AdironRider (Jun 6, 2008)

Waterville, to me they ride the same. Plus I used to have a pass that included both of them.


----------



## Philpug (Jun 6, 2008)

Smugglers, like Waterville Valley overrated for kids programs


----------



## SkiDork (Jun 6, 2008)

I [Hart] Skiing said:


> Smugglers, like Waterville Valley overrated for kids programs



Telluride - lyrics in the song "Smugglers Blues" by Glenn Frey


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 6, 2008)

SkiDork said:


> Telluride - lyrics in the song "Smugglers Blues" by Glenn Frey




Aspen..lots of trustfundafarians as well..


----------



## Philpug (Jun 7, 2008)

SnowBaisin, Another US Ski area that is big enough to showcase the FIS Speed events.


----------



## ckofer (Jun 7, 2008)

Arapaho Basin (the Basin thing)


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 7, 2008)

ckofer said:


> Arapaho Basin (the Basin thing)


Snowbird - another ski resort that has stayed open late into the season


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 7, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Snowbird - another ski resort that has stayed open late into the season



Mt. Snow.  They both have snow in their name.


----------



## Geoff (Jun 7, 2008)

Sugarbush.  They both closed later than Killington this year


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 7, 2008)

Geoff said:


> Sugarbush.  They both closed later than Killington this year



Mount Snow which also closed later than Killington..


----------



## SkiDork (Jun 7, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Mount Snow which also closed later than Killington..



foul.  Circular.


----------



## ckofer (Jun 7, 2008)

Geoff said:


> Sugarbush.  They both closed later than Killington this year



Sugarloaf (the sugar thing, people that have been to neither mix them up readily)


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 7, 2008)

ckofer said:


> Sugarloaf (the sugar thing, people that have been to neither mix them up readily)



Steamboat Colorado...used to be owned by the same people..ASC..


----------



## Geoff (Jun 7, 2008)

ckofer said:


> Sugarloaf (the sugar thing, people that have been to neither mix them up readily)



Sunday River.  Both are owned by CNL Lifestyle Properties (a Florida REIT investment company).  Both are operated by Boyne.


----------



## Geoff (Jun 7, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Steamboat Colorado...used to be owned by the same people..ASC..



Sunday River.  Both used to be owned by ASC.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 7, 2008)

Geoff said:


> Sunday River.  Both used to be owned by ASC.



Mad River Glen...also has river in the name..


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 7, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Mad River Glen...also has river in the name..



Alta-no snowboards


----------



## Philpug (Jun 7, 2008)

Solitude--the previous stop on the interconnect tour


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 7, 2008)

I [Hart] Skiing said:


> Solitude--the previous stop on the interconnect tour




Brighton...when I here Solitude I think of Brighton..


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 7, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Brighton...when I here Solitude I think of Brighton..



Keystone-night skiing


----------



## Philpug (Jun 7, 2008)

Elk Mountain--best skiing in the Keystone State.


----------



## Mikey1 (Jun 7, 2008)

Deer Valley - an animal is part of the name.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jun 7, 2008)

Mikey1 said:


> Deer Valley - an animal is part of the name.



Holiday Valley---the valley thing


----------



## Philpug (Jun 7, 2008)

Holimont--near Holiday Valley


----------



## Mikey1 (Jun 7, 2008)

Mont Tremblant - one of Canada's finest


----------



## hardline (Jun 7, 2008)

Mikey1 said:


> Mont Tremblant - one of Canada's finest



mountain creek both owned by intrawest


----------



## Philpug (Jun 7, 2008)

hardline said:


> mountain creek both owned by intrawest



Blue Mountain. The both are lousy area....they both have Mountain in their name.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 7, 2008)

I [Hart] Skiing said:


> Blue Mountain. The both are lousy area....they both have Mountain in their name.



Black Mountain...a color in it's name


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 7, 2008)

Black Mountain of Maine....same name


----------



## Philpug (Jun 7, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Black Mountain of Maine....same name



Whiteface..the opposite of black.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 7, 2008)

I [Hart] Skiing said:


> Whiteface..the opposite of black.




Hunter mountain...another icy mountain


----------



## hardline (Jun 7, 2008)

seems like you keep comming back hunta and iceface.


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 7, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Hunter mountain...another icy mountain



Sugarbush.....abandoned terrain expansions


----------



## Philpug (Jun 7, 2008)

WoodCore said:


> Sugarbush.....abandoned terrain expansions



Bolton Valley..Egan's were ambassadors of both


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 7, 2008)

I [Hart] Skiing said:


> Bolton Valley..Egan's were ambassadors of both



Ragged Mountain....present GM was previously GM @ Bolton Valley


----------



## hardline (Jun 7, 2008)

WoodCore said:


> Ragged Mountain....present GM was previously GM @ Bolton Valley



thats a good one.


----------



## hardline (Jun 7, 2008)

WoodCore said:


> Ragged Mountain....present GM was previously GM @ Bolton Valley



squaw valley, a little westcoast flava.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 8, 2008)

hardline said:


> squaw valley, a little westcoast flava.



Park City Mountain Resort-another Olympic skiing venue


----------



## Philpug (Jun 8, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Park City Mountain Resort-another Olympic skiing venue



lake Louise Olymic mountain too


----------



## wintersyndrome (Jun 8, 2008)

Kicking horse- another Alberta resort


----------



## Puck it (Jun 8, 2008)

Jackson Hole - Bronco on logo.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 8, 2008)

Puck it said:


> Jackson Hole - Bronco on logo.



Wildcat.....located near Jackson, NH


----------



## Philpug (Jun 8, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Wildcat.....located near Jackson, NH



Mammoth..like Wildcat..I haven's skied either.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 8, 2008)

hardline said:


> mountain creek both owned by intrawest



Wachusett.  Both feed the masses....


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 8, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> Wachusett.  Both feed the masses....



Pico.....Both have 2 high speed quads.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 8, 2008)

WoodCore said:


> Pico.....Both have 2 high speed quads.



Plattekill-both only open weekends


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 8, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Plattekill-both only open weekends





Lost Trail Montana only open on weekends..


----------



## Geoff (Jun 8, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Lost Trail Montana only open on weekends..



Val d'Isere.  It has a trail down a creek bed called "Piste Perdu" which is French for "Lost Trail".

There's one point where you ski through a natural tunnel and there's only about 5 feet of head room.  A pretty cool thing.  The rest of it is kind of like skiing down Keyhole Gulch next to the Sugarloaf lift at Alta.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 8, 2008)

Geoff said:


> Val d'Isere.  It has a trail down a creek bed called "Piste Perdu" which is French for "Lost Trail".
> 
> There's one point where you ski through a natural tunnel and there's only about 5 feet of head room.  A pretty cool thing.  The rest of it is kind of like skiing down Keyhole Gulch next to the Sugarloaf lift at Alta.



Snowbird-the tunnel to get to Mineral Basin (read about it, never skied there)


----------



## Geoff (Jun 8, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Snowbird-the tunnel to get to Mineral Basin (read about it, never skied there)



Jay Peak - Has a tram and gets the most natural snow in the region


----------



## hardline (Jun 8, 2008)

Geoff said:


> Jay Peak - Has a tram and gets the most natural snow in the region



MT. Baker get the most snow in the world


----------



## Geoff (Jun 8, 2008)

hardline said:


> MT. Baker get the most snow in the world



Whistler.  The other place I hit when I visit my sister in Vancouver.


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 8, 2008)

Geoff said:


> Whistler.  The other place I hit when I visit my sister in Vancouver.



Keystone...site of another Lift Engineering chairlift accident


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 8, 2008)

WoodCore said:


> Keystone...site of another Lift Engineering chairlift accident



Breckenridge..part of the former...Ski the Summit..


----------



## Philpug (Jun 8, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Breckenridge..part of the former...Ski the Summit..



Copper..another Summit County Ski area


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 8, 2008)

I [Hart] Skiing said:


> Copper..another Summit County Ski area



Ski Cooper-right down the road from Copper on the way to Leadville, name similar


----------



## Geoff (Jun 8, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Ski Cooper-right down the road from Copper on the way to Leadville, name similar



Buttermilk.  About as challenging as Ski Cooper.  

I drove up from Monarch to try out Ski Cooper a couple of years ago.  Off the back side, they have some more interesting gladed stuff and snow cat skiing.  The front of the mountain is flat even by New England standards.  It was fun for a 1 day explore and the place had a nice friendly vibe but I doubt I'd ever go back.


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 8, 2008)

Geoff said:


> Buttermilk.  About as challenging as Ski Cooper.



Butternut Basin.......It's all about the butter....


----------



## ckofer (Jun 8, 2008)

WoodCore said:


> Ragged Mountain....present GM was previously GM @ Bolton Valley



Whaleback. Both had lift opening delays this year.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 9, 2008)

ckofer said:


> Whaleback. Both had lift opening delays this year.



Camelback PA...has back in it's name...like Sir Mix Alots song..Baby Got Back..


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Jun 9, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Camelback PA...has back in it's name...like Sir Mix Alots song..Baby Got Back..



Camel toe...ooops, wrong thread....Brokeback....oh crap, wrong forum.  Ski Dubai...the camel is your ride to the resort.


----------



## Geoff (Jun 9, 2008)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> Ski Dubai...the camel is your ride to the resort.




Meadowlands Xanadu 

The DirtyJersey equivalent that is supposed to open this fall.  A NY Giants Starter jacket and at least one gold chain is required apparel.


----------



## Puck it (Jun 9, 2008)

Hulla baloo.  Weird name like the run at Gore Mtn.


----------



## Philpug (Jun 9, 2008)

SugarBUSH, was beaten by gore in the election.


----------



## Geoff (Jun 9, 2008)

I [Hart] Skiing said:


> SugarBUSH, was beaten by gore in the election.



Mad River Glen, the ski area next to Sugarbush in the Mad River Valley.


----------



## Philpug (Jun 9, 2008)

Geoff said:


> Mad River Glen, the ski area next to Sugarbush in the Mad River Valley.



Mad is what Gore was.


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 9, 2008)

Geoff said:


> Mad River Glen, the ski area next to Sugarbush in the Mad River Valley.



Mt Eyak, Alaska...... has a single chairlift!


----------



## Geoff (Jun 9, 2008)

WoodCore said:


> Mt Eyak, Alaska...... has a single chairlift!



Stowe.  I remember riding their single chair in -20F with an army blanket poncho wrapped around my boots and two ponchos over my body.


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 9, 2008)

Geoff said:


> Stowe.  I remember riding their single chair in -20F with an army blanket poncho wrapped around my boots and two ponchos over my body.



Mount Sunapee.....Single chair and blankets....


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 9, 2008)

WoodCore said:


> Mount Sunapee.....Single chair and blankets....



Sun Valley, ID-First chairlift anywhere, a single


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 9, 2008)

Clinton Gilbert's Farm, Woodstock, VT.  First ski lift of any kind in the US.


----------



## Philpug (Jun 9, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Clinton Gilbert's Farm, Woodstock, VT.  First ski lift of any kind in the US.



Timber Hill, first place I had a seasons pass.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Jun 10, 2008)

I [Hart] Skiing said:


> Timber Hill, first place I had a seasons pass.



Squaw Valley, first winter olympics in the US


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 10, 2008)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> Squaw Valley, first winter olympics in the US



_FYI, The first Winter Olympic games held in the U.S. where at Lake Placid, NY in 1932 but the 1960 games at Squaw Valley where the first in the states to have alpine skiing events._

Yawgoo Valley, RI........:smash:


----------



## Geoff (Jun 10, 2008)

WoodCore said:


> Yawgoo Valley, RI........:smash:




Pine Top, RI...   A NELSAP place now.  A couple of T-bars with blue plastic track up the lift line where they'd shovel snow.  My sister got nailed in the eye loading a T-bar and had a whopper shiner for a month or so.


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 10, 2008)

Geoff said:


> Pine Top, RI...   A NELSAP place now.  A couple of T-bars with blue plastic track up the lift line where they'd shovel snow.  My sister got nailed in the eye loading a T-bar and had a whopper shiner for a month or so.



Mohawk Mountain, CT......Home of the "Cathedral Pines" until the tornado of 1989.


----------



## Geoff (Jun 11, 2008)

WoodCore said:


> Mohawk Mountain, CT......Home of the "Cathedral Pines" until the tornado of 1989.



Heavenly Valley.  Home mountain of Glen Plake and his flamboiant hair styling.


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 11, 2008)

Geoff said:


> Heavenly Valley.  Home mountain of Glen Plake and his flamboiant hair styling.



Angel Fire, NM............


----------



## Geoff (Jun 11, 2008)

WoodCore said:


> Angel Fire, NM............



Ski Santa Fe.  My favorite New Mexico ski area.


----------



## arik (Jun 12, 2008)

Geoff said:


> Ski Santa Fe.  My favorite New Mexico ski area.



Taos, both named after nearby town and both in NM


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 12, 2008)

arik said:


> Taos, both named after nearby town and both in NM



Magic Mountain, VT.........Both founded by Swiss immigrants, Ernie Blake and Hans Thorner respectively!


----------



## Philpug (Jun 12, 2008)

arik said:


> Taos, both named after nearby town and both in NM



Alta, another 4 letter mountain.


----------



## Geoff (Jun 12, 2008)

I [Hart] Skiing said:


> Alta, another 4 letter mountain.



Deer Valley.  Another resort that bans snowboarding.


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 12, 2008)

Geoff said:


> Deer Valley.  Another resort that bans snowboarding.



...Didn't Taos give in to snowboarders this year??


----------



## Geoff (Jun 12, 2008)

WoodCore said:


> ...Didn't Taos give in to snowboarders this year??




Yes.  As of March 19th, 2008.

Deer Valley


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 12, 2008)

Geoff said:


> Deer Valley



Sun Valley-phenomenal,  albeit highly priced lodge cafeteria food


----------



## Terry (Jun 13, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Sun Valley-phenomenal,  albeit highly priced lodge cafeteria food[/QUOTE
> Sunday River- They both have the sun thing.


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 13, 2008)

Terry said:


> Sunday River- They both have the sun thing.



Sugarloaf....... Same ownership.


----------



## Vinny (Jun 13, 2008)

WoodCore said:


> Sugarloaf....... Same ownership.



Sugarbush... the sweet thang


----------



## Greg (Jun 13, 2008)

Vinny said:


> Sugarbush... the sweet thang



Mount Snow. Both have a trail named Ripcord.


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 13, 2008)

Greg said:


> Mount Snow. Both have a trail named Ripcord.



Mohawk Mtn, CT..............Both founded by Walt Schoeknecht


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jun 13, 2008)

WoodCore said:


> Mohawk Mtn, CT..............Both founded by Walt Schoeknecht



Burke Mtn - Also has a Green trail named "Deer Run"


----------



## Vinny (Jun 13, 2008)

from_the_NEK said:


> Burke Mtn - Also has a Green trail named "Deer Run"





Wisp Resort (MD)  Also has a trail named "Deer Run"


----------



## powderman (Jun 13, 2008)

Vinny said:


> Wisp Resort (MD)  Also has a trail named "Deer Run"




Berkshire East - another ski area with a green trail named Deer Run.


----------



## Philpug (Jun 13, 2008)

West Mountain. Not East.


----------



## bobbutts (Jun 14, 2008)

I [Hart] Skiing said:


> West Mountain. Not East.


Perfect North Slopes, IN
Also has a direction in the name.


----------



## powderman (Jun 14, 2008)

bobbutts said:


> Perfect North Slopes, IN
> Also has a direction in the name.



Hunter Mountain.  Both have a trail named Broadway.


----------



## Greg (Jun 14, 2008)

powderman said:


> Hunter Mountain.  Both have a trail named Broadway.



Mad River Glen. Roughly, the same base elevation, ~1,650'. How do you like that one?


----------



## Philpug (Jun 14, 2008)

Camelback..I used to ski there with a guy named Glen.


----------



## hardline (Jun 14, 2008)

I [Hart] Skiing said:


> Camelback..I used to ski there with a guy named Glen.



mountain creek. they both have water parks. it sucks now but it used be great when the had the cars and boats on the other side of the road


----------



## powderman (Jun 15, 2008)

hardline said:


> mountain creek. they both have water parks. it sucks now but it used be great when the had the cars and boats on the other side of the road



Stratton.  Both have the most uncomfortable gondolas.


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 15, 2008)

powderman said:


> Stratton.  Both have the most uncomfortable gondolas.



Sunapee..........Both have Sunbowls


----------



## powderman (Jun 15, 2008)

WoodCore said:


> Sunapee..........Both have Sunbowls



Moonlight Basin, MT - the opposite of sun.


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 15, 2008)

powderman said:


> Moonlight Basin, MT - the opposite of sun.



Titus Mtn, Malone, NY............Used to be called Moon Valley


----------



## powderman (Jun 15, 2008)

WoodCore said:


> Titus Mtn, Malone, NY............Used to be called Moon Valley



Sun Valley.  The opposite of Moon Valley.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 15, 2008)

powderman said:


> Sun Valley.  The opposite of Moon Valley.



Ski Schweitzer-another in the Spud state


----------



## Geoff (Jun 15, 2008)

powderman said:


> Sun Valley.  The opposite of Moon Valley.



Valle Nevado, Chile.  (The valley thing)  

They are open for the season.


----------



## powderman (Jun 15, 2008)

Geoff said:


> Valle Nevado, Chile.  (The valley thing)
> 
> They are open for the season.



Las Vegas Ski - located  in Nevada.  Valle Nevado has Nevada in its name.


----------



## Geoff (Jun 15, 2008)

powderman said:


> Las Vegas Ski - located  in Nevada.  Valle Nevado has Nevada in its name.



Mount Rose.  Also in Nevada.


----------



## powderman (Jun 15, 2008)

Geoff said:


> Mount Rose.  Also in Nevada.



Ascutney.  Both share a vertical drop of 1800'.


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 16, 2008)

powderman said:


> Ascutney.  Both share a vertical drop of 1800'.



Solitude, UT.........At present, both have only one High Speed Quad!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 16, 2008)

WoodCore said:


> Solitude, UT.........At present, both have only one High Speed Quad!



Okemo VT..has a Solitude area


----------



## powderman (Jun 16, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Okemo VT..has a Solitude area



Mad River Glen.  Both are overgroomed and bore me. :wink:


----------



## Vinny (Jun 16, 2008)

powderman said:


> Mad River Glen.  Both are overgroomed and bore me. :wink:



Red River, NM  a river runs through it


----------



## powderman (Jun 17, 2008)

Vinny said:


> Red River, NM  a river runs through it



Blue Mountain, PA... not red.


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 17, 2008)

powderman said:


> Blue Mountain, PA... not red.



Jiminy Peak, MA............Also has a High Speed Six-Pack


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 17, 2008)

WoodCore said:


> Jiminy Peak, MA............Also has a High Speed Six-Pack




Peek'n Peak (NY)....Also a "peak".


----------



## powderman (Jun 17, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Peek'n Peak (NY)....Also a "peak".



Pat's Peak, NH.  I think of Pat's Peak when I hear/read Peek'n Peak.


----------



## Paul (Jun 17, 2008)

powderman said:


> Pat's Peak, NH.  I think of Pat's Peak when I hear/read Peek'n Peak.



Crotched Mtn - Next door to Pat's and also has trail names that follow a theme.


----------



## powderman (Jun 17, 2008)

Paul said:


> Crotched Mtn - Next door to Pat's and also has trail names that follow a theme.



Whaleback... another found ski area and the trails there follow a theme as well.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jun 17, 2008)

powderman said:


> Whaleback... another found ski area and the trails there follow a theme as well.



Tenney, another small central NH ski area that has historically struggled to stay open.


----------



## Greg (Jun 17, 2008)

Loon. Also visible from route 93 (at least South mountain)


----------



## powderman (Jun 17, 2008)

Greg said:


> Loon. Also visible from route 93 (at least South mountain)



Southington, CT... both have the letter o in their name twice.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 18, 2008)

Paul said:


> Crotched Mtn - Next door to Pat's and also has trail names that follow a theme.




(An aside - Since I've never been, what exactly is the "theme" of the trail names of a ski area named after the past tense of "crotch"?)


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 18, 2008)

powderman said:


> Southington, CT... both have the letter o in their name twice.



Thunder Ridge, NY........ Also a member of the CYSL (Connecticut Youth Ski League)


----------



## powderman (Jun 18, 2008)

WoodCore said:


> Thunder Ridge, NY........ Also a member of the CYSL (Connecticut Youth Ski League)



Attitash, NH.  Both have lifts that cross over other lifts.


----------



## Greg (Jun 18, 2008)

powderman said:


> Attitash, NH.  Both have lifts that cross over other lifts.



Killington. *Bear *Mountain and *Bear *Peak.


----------



## Jonni (Jun 18, 2008)

*Bear* Creek, Vermont - have Bear in their name.


----------



## Vinny (Jun 19, 2008)

Jonni said:


> *Bear* Creek, Vermont - have Bear in their name.



Beaver Creek... a mammal and a Creek


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 19, 2008)

Vinny said:


> Beaver Creek... a mammal and a Creek



Bear Creek PA


----------



## mattchuck2 (Jun 19, 2008)

> Bear Creek PA



Wolf Creek, CO


----------



## powderman (Jun 19, 2008)

mattchuck2 said:


> Wolf Creek, CO



Sunday River, ME.  Both have the worst trail maps.


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 26, 2008)

powderman said:


> Sunday River, ME.




Mount Snow, VT......... Also has a "Grand" Summit Hotel


----------



## campgottagopee (Jun 26, 2008)

WoodCore said:


> Mount Snow, VT......... Also has a "Grand" Summit Hotel



Snow Ridge---Snow Crest


----------



## powderman (Jun 26, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> Snow Ridge---Snow Crest



Smugglers Notch, VT... both inflate their skiable acerage.


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 26, 2008)

powderman said:


> Smugglers Notch, VT



Silverton, CO.................Another ski area with 2000+ vertical and only fixed grip type lifts


----------



## powderman (Jun 26, 2008)

WoodCore said:


> Silverton, CO.................Another ski area with 2000+ vertical and only fixed grip type lifts



Mount Bohemia, MI.  Both are advanced/expert ski areas only.


----------



## hardline (Jun 28, 2008)

powderman said:


> Mount Bohemia, MI.  Both are advanced/expert ski areas only.



is the only place in the mid west i would like to go


----------



## powderman (Aug 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 11, 2008)

hardline said:


> is the only place in the mid west i would like to go



Boyne has a 6-pack


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Aug 11, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Boyne has a 6-pack



stratton, lots of 6 packs


----------



## powderman (Aug 11, 2008)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> stratton, lots of 6 packs



Jiminy, also has a Disneyland vibe


----------

